# How to delete contacts in MSN !?!



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Can you tell me how the hell can we get rid of our contact list (contacts we placed in the blocked list that we don't want anymore)?

I think people have to block us too in order to be able to delete them. But people keep plenty of contacts and forget about them. I want to get rid of them period! There has to be a way to empty our contact list. I don't want them to show anymore.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## c0smit0^ (Aug 3, 2006)

right click on the person you want to delete, then click on delete contact.


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Not that simple. It doesn't work. "Delete" is gray.


----------



## c0smit0^ (Aug 3, 2006)

what version of msn messenger you have?


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

7.5


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm talking about a contact in your red list (blocked list). Some contacts can sometimes be deleted and others not.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, There are some tricks that can be done with Messenger, take a look at the below links, see if anything helps....your contact list Tabs may have been hidden, as described, for instance>

*http://www.mess.be/msnmessengerfaq/...s_buttons_on_the_left_of_my_contact_list.html*

*http://www.mess.be/msnmessengerfaq/...ct_lists_forward_reverse_allow_and_block.html*

*http://www.mess.be/msnmessengerfaq/...ontact_gone_missing_from_my_contact_list.html*

TSG has a thread here, with other help links for MSN Messenger:

*http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/436113-help-msn-problems-connectivity-contacts.html*


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry guys, but we're not talking about the same thing here. As I was saying, some blocked contacts seem impossible to delete unless they also blocked you on their side. I at least want to make the list disappear. I thought my question was pretty simple...  Maybe it has something to do with the 60 days... If it's the only way to delete a contact, msn stinks!

The links you have provided are of no use, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, it could be that you have had the contacts delete at the server end.

The Mess.be site is pretty helpful, it's a good thing to post here at TSG for those that may not have seen it.
Good luck


----------



## sallysuga (Sep 17, 2007)

hi the simple answer is you cant delete the names on your block list if they dont delete you, its a mutual thing and in my opinion totally stupid!!!


----------

